# Hamilton Area(?) Band ~ Late 60's -SMYLE



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I had asked this question a few years ago and it's still burning on my mind.
I have a mid 60's Traynor YBA-1 that has the faded stenciled word 'SMYLE' on the top of the head. I assume it was a band's name. My cousin bought the head in the 70's in Hamilton and I guess that is where the band 'SMYLE' was based. The chassis also has 'Sykes' scratched inside. Any info from the old timers here?


----------



## mike mc (Feb 18, 2014)

Smyle was from Burlington/Hamilton area early '70's. Band members were: Ron Demmans, Peter Rihbany, Ray Durritt, and Tim Regan. Released album "Smyle" on Columbia Records of Canada, recorded at Toronto Sound Studio, engineer: Terry Brown. I believe a single from the album was on the radio, "Glory Glory".

Mike


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2015)

[video=youtube;QrfO6fuhzHU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrfO6fuhzHU[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

[video=youtube;VF7l568PFbQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VF7l568PFbQ[/video]


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

A long time ago, around 1968 I was in a hack rock band and we would rent PA equipment from Sykes, in downtown Toronto. You could get guitars and amps there too, as well as Sykes branded speaker columns. I can't remember whether it was part of a larger music store or not, but I do remember having to play a lot of Junior Highs for free to get the money to pay for a PA amp we rented from them that got stolen at one of our gigs. I somehow remember a guy named Larry Sykes working behind the counter. They may have worked out of a large music store called Whaley-Royce, but I can't be sure. It's been 47 years!


----------



## hindsite (Feb 12, 2015)

Larry also had a shop on the Danforth near Jones Avenue in Toronto back in the mid 60's.. I don't know what happened to him. I went to the shop one day and it was emptied out and closed up. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Re: Sykes. Located Birchmount and Lawrence, 1964 ...bought #1 guitar from Sykes


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

This band never got any air play back in the seventees. Crowbar was the only Hamilton band ,that got on the radio with one single.


----------



## mike mc (Feb 18, 2014)

Smyle were a great band to see live. Along with "The Brass Union" from the same area.

Mike


----------

